

Ask HN: Which is a good iPad app for Hacker News - scorpion032

I have seen a few; even paid for one. But they crash, are slow and I end up back to the browser. I miss all the gesture UX.
======
zeynalov
There is no perfect HN iPad app. I bought all of them but there is only 1 good
designed from usability perspective, it's called Hacker News HD for iPad but
it crashes after using it non-stop more than 1 hour or so without restarting
app. Sometimes you need to delete and reinstall. So I tired of it, now I made
a Homescreen bookmark for the website, it's the best way to browse HN.

------
kipsfi
I like news:yc on iOS. I've only used it on an iPhone, so I can't speak as to
how it works on an iPad. Even if it was just scaled up, though, I think it's
still a great app.

